# auto tranny temp gauge



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

has anybody ever installed one of these??? i would really like to get one to monitor the temp of the trans. how hard are they to install??? i dont plow with this truck but when hauling heavy loads it would be nice to have.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

A trans temp gage is an excellent idea on any truck that gets worked at all. They're not to terribly hard to install but if you want the best overall temp reading I'd highly recommend installing the sender directly in the pan rather than using one of the available "tee" fittings that splice into the cooler line. It's more work that way but well worth the advantages of getting an accurate reading. The best way to install the sender is to drop the pan and weld a threaded bung in the pan that will allow you to thread the sender directly into the pan. You can use and electric or mechanical gage, either will do the job just fine. I've been running trans temp gages on every truck I've ever had as I feel it give's you a "heads up" ahead of time before you cook the trans.That way you can ease up on the truck when necessary, thus keeping the trans temp in check to prevent damage. Cheap insurance in my book.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks B&B. do you know of a company that sells a kit for this or do i have to buy all the pieces seperatley?

thanks for the help.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

I like to use Autometer brand gages.They have a trans temp gage that includes the sender and a decent set of instructions. You'll just need a gage cup to mount it in if your not gonna mount it directly in the dash somewhere and you'll need a few feet of 16 gage wire to wire it up. You'll also need an 1/8 inch iron pipe bung from the local hardware store to weld into the trans pan. When your ready, I can walk you through the install.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

something like this then??

http://store.summitracing.com/partdetail.asp?autofilter=1&part=ATM-4357&N=700+115&autoview=sku


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;405788 said:


> something like this then??


Yep, in fact that's the exact gage I have in my own truck!


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

thanks for the help B&B. i plan on ordering one of these in the next couple months. i think i have been spending a little too much at summitracing lately hopefully it snows like crazy this winter, so i can get my truck just the way i want it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ABES;405815 said:


> thanks for the help B&B. i plan on ordering one of these in the next couple months. i think i have been spending a little too much at summitracing lately hopefully it snows like crazy this winter, so i can get my truck just the way i want it.


Glad to help bud, and don't worry I think we're all guilty of spending too much money at one time or another in anticipation of a good winter..


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Well 8 months later i finally got around to ordering a gauge and pod lol. Im looking forword to getting this installed!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Better late than never at all ABES. 

Trans temp monitoring should be a basic function on any truck thats worked hard or for long hours. It's been proven time and time again that a simple $50 temp gage can save a $2000 transmission.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;555191 said:


> Better late than never at all ABES.
> 
> Trans temp monitoring should be a basic function on any truck thats worked hard or for long hours. It's been proven time and time again that a simple $50 temp gage can save a $2000 transmission.


Thats exactly it. This is the time of the year my truck works the most, hauling concrete blocks, pavers, dirt, gravel, mulch etc. I will be hauling my friends jeep 500 miles to an offroad park soon and it will probly be 90+ degrees outside I definately want to be able to monitor the temp for that.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I have an autometer 100-250 one and right now it reads about 140 all the time. We welded a fitting directly in the center of the rear of the pan then threaded in the sensor.


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

B&B, at what temp should I be worried? I had the tranny at near 200degrees one day while pulling a load of mulch up a hill. Usually stays in the 150degrees range while pulling the mowing trailer around.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

highlander316;555407 said:


> B&B, at what temp should I be worried? I had the tranny at near 200degrees one day while pulling a load of mulch up a hill. Usually stays in the 150degrees range while pulling the mowing trailer around.


For a long trans life, do what you can to keep it under 200*. An occasional situation where it may get up to 200* or even a little more won't make a major impact on it's longevity, but the cooler you can keep it under _constant_ conditions, the more life you should get from it. Heat it what kills the vast majority of auto transmissions...

General rule of thumb:

160*-180* is ideal
200*-210*-- it's time to ease up on it a bit.

Never operate it continuously if it gets over 230*-240*-- If it gets that hot...stop whatever your doing with it and let it cool down.

All of these temp examples are with the temp sender IN THE PAN. If your reading it somewhere else, these temp numbers are null and void.


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

im just wondering were do the stock trans temp gauge get its input from and what the damage temp would be? mines never been over 150


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

The stock temp senders are located in the internal pressure switch assembly on the valve body (inside the trans).

The "damage temp" isn't really a specific number. The amount of life you remove from a trans is dependent more on how long it's operated at an elevated temp.

Example: 250 deg is definitely too hot for an extended period of time, but wouldn't be a major catastrophe if you had it there a time or two...and for only a short period of time.

A more important number is the *continuous *running temp...which would be the temp where the trans runs the majority of the time during work/hard usage of the truck. If the continuous temp stays around 200 deg or less your not going to make a major impact on its life.


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Well Ive got all the wiring done and the gauge installed now I just need to weld in the sender bung. B&B do you know where I should weld in the bung? Should I weld it in the same place as Mark did? He has his mounted on the back of the pan in the center. Should it be mounted differently on a 4L80E?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Basically you can mount it anywhere in the pan where you have the external clearance for it. 

On the left side, or in the rear (like Mark did his) is the best places since it'll keep the sender away from the majority of exhaust heat


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

Allright sounds simple enough. Any idea how much ATF I will need when I drop the pan?? I am not planning on changing the filter as it only has a few thousand miles on it. 

Thanks again B&B


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Have about 5 or 6 quarts on hand. That'll be enough to cover it even if some fluid drains from the converter while the pan's off (which they usually will).


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

so I went to the auto parts store to get some ATF and I ended up getting rear ended by a Jeep liberty. Luckily I had my solid steel trailer hitch insert in the hitch which saved the truck from damage. Now the Jeep on the other hand had quite the whole punched in it from my trailer hitch. lol


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

While I got everything finished up. The only thing I dont understand is that with the sender connected and the power to the gauge off the needle on the gauge pegs out past 250. with power to the gauge and the sender connected the gauge works great. I am wondering if I screwed something up


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Its not uncommon for an electric gage to move across the face a little after powering it down but they don't normally go all the way to the extreme right side. Are you positive you have the power, ground and sender wires connected correctly on the rear of the gage? It can still work if incorrectly connected btw.

What brand and model gage did you use?


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

B&B;556685 said:


> Its not uncommon for an electric gage to move across the face a little after powering it down but they don't normally go all the way to the extreme right side. Are you positive you have the power, ground and sender wires connected correctly on the rear of the gage? It can still work if incorrectly connected btw.
> 
> What brand and model gage did you use?


I have the power tapped into my trailer brake controller with a switch in the dash inbetween so I can switch it off. I have the ground grounded to the same place as the trailer brake controller. and then the sender from the gauge straight to the pan. Im 99% sure all the wires are correct. I used an auto meter gauge the same one I had posted earlier. Before I had the sender hooked up when I would turn the gauge off it would go right back down.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Sure sounds like its connected backwards on the rear of the gage ABES, as normally when you power an electric gage but leave the sender wire disconnected the gage will go to the extreme RIGHT (but u said yours went LEFT).

And as a test, if you _*ground*_ the sender wire directly to a good ground and power the gage it should go to the extreme LEFT.

Might want to double check it. Some of the Autometer gages aren't marked too well on the rear.

Make sure you connections on the back aren't touching one another also.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

My autometer guage also flew to the far right side (hot) when we powered the truck on the first time, I do not remember if it fixed itself or if my friend had the wires backwards and fixed it.


----------



## rondoo98 (Jul 8, 2009)

Hay guys, im going to be putting a trans temp gage in soon in a week or two i was wondering why puting the tee on is an bad thing it seems funny that auto meter would package it with this tee ect if it didnt work also i kinda have no say in the matter becouse i canot weld (working on it) and dont realy now of anyone that can weld something like that< trans pan> well anyways someone told me that i could put it in the test port. ? if i use the tee where would you say i should place it ? thanks


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Using the pressure test port is an acceptable alternative to installing it in the pan. Just be sure your fitting doesn't go in too far thus causing a possible restriction in the fluid passage. 

Cooler line location should be last choice on your list. Not ideal but better than nothing at all.


----------

